# Got a new cage for my Razor 1000



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bought the razor and it left for almost two months. The flooding up north had slowed the process down for a bit, but my other razors were down as well. 
This is a chopped cage, with front bracket for light bar. Need some custom cage, bumper, or any metal fab work. Fulton machine works in Longview does great work at a very good price. 

Next I have the Wetsounds system to install. 10inch sub, HT6 amp, and two white Rev 10's. Also some Led lighting. More will come later after we get done with the Rv park.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

That's nice man!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

